# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  lỗi mất tiếng trong window xp

## khuvucmuabannhadat

chào các bạn trên diễn đàn.
cho mình hỏi là: khi mình dùng máy tính được khoảng 10 đến 15 phút thì máy hiện thông báo, sau đó không nghe được tiếng khi bật nhạc trong máy nữa nhưng nghe nhạc trên website thì vẫn nghe được.

mình đã vào setting/control panel/sounds, speech, and audio devices/sounds and audio devices nó hiện ra 1 hộp thoại nhưng không thể nào chỉnh sửa được ở thẻ volume.
(mình có file ảnh đính kèm lỗi của nó ở dưới)
bạn nào biết giúp mình với.
cảm ơn!:down:

----------


## kettrinh

ko có ảnh !.........................
trên mạng nghe đuơc mà trong máy thì không, lạ nhỉ!
bạn thử mở các soft khác nhau check xem có nghe đc ko đã.

----------


## dtbaongoc0

chẳng nhẽ lại do các file nhạc trên máy có vấn đề.
bạn nói cụ thể hơn hoặc cho xin tấm hình hiện lên lúc đó đc ko ?

----------


## hovafa

uk. đúng rồi đấy. bạn thử khởi động lại máy tính của bạn xem sao nha! chắc là lại ok ngay! nếu mà vẫn không được thì máy của bạn bị lỗi hđh rồi nha!!!cần cài lại win!!@@^^

----------


## honglinh

> chào các bạn trên diễn đàn.
> cho mình hỏi là: khi mình dùng máy tính được khoảng 10 đến 15 phút thì máy hiện thông báo, sau đó không nghe được tiếng khi bật nhạc trong máy nữa nhưng nghe nhạc trên website thì vẫn nghe được.
> 
> mình đã vào setting/control panel/sounds, speech, and audio devices/sounds and audio devices nó hiện ra 1 hộp thoại nhưng không thể nào chỉnh sửa được ở thẻ volume.
> (mình có file ảnh đính kèm lỗi của nó ở dưới)
> bạn nào biết giúp mình với.
> cảm ơn!:down:


không chỉnh được vậy driver của bạn có thể bị error, bạn cài lại driver audio xem
hoặc cài lại chính phần mềm bạn dùng nghe nhạc trên máy đó
kỳ lạ ở chỗ bạn vẫn nghe nhạc được trên web trong khi đó máy lại ko nghe được
bó chiếu
bạn post lại quả ảnh xem tìm hoài mà có thấy cái hình mô đâu

----------


## tienhuy111

*thử cài lại phần mềm chạy nhạc xem sao*




> chào các bạn trên diễn đàn.
> cho mình hỏi là: khi mình dùng máy tính được khoảng 10 đến 15 phút thì máy hiện thông báo, sau đó không nghe được tiếng khi bật nhạc trong máy nữa nhưng nghe nhạc trên website thì vẫn nghe được.
> 
> mình đã vào setting/control panel/sounds, speech, and audio devices/sounds and audio devices nó hiện ra 1 hộp thoại nhưng không thể nào chỉnh sửa được ở thẻ volume.
> (mình có file ảnh đính kèm lỗi của nó ở dưới)
> bạn nào biết giúp mình với.
> cảm ơn!:down:


-với kinh nghiệm của mình thì trường hợp của bạn không do lỗi của win, cũng không do lỗi của card sound, bạn hãy cài lại phần mềm chơi nhạc là xong ngay ý mà.

----------


## gahech93

có thể là do phần mềm chơi nhạc bị lỗi đấy, tìm phần mềm khác mà cài vào. hoặc nâng cấp phiên bản phần mềm nghe nhạc mới nhất đi.

----------


## vemaybayvietmy06

*chụp ảnh lỗi mất tiếng trong window xp*

file ảnh 1: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=pny7srnv
file ảnh 2: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=vw1y3lkk
file ảnh 3: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7vzctuc0

----------


## tranhuytn668

chao ban ,minh cung gap truong hop nhu ban roi nhung chua biet cach trị no đây,đó là do virut bạn ơi,nếu khởi động lại thì hát bình thường,lúc bị thì mở sound nó bị mờ đi,minh chắc chắn 100% là bị virut phải cài lại win thôi

----------


## phongnet.com

lỗi hệ điều hành... upgrade lại win

----------


## phuongnam

có rất nhiều chương trình nghe nhạc hay
*
*

 
 



hiện có rất nhiều phần mềm để nghe nhạc, xem phim, từ phần mềm tích hợp có sẵn trong windows (như windows media player) đến các phần mềm miễn phí. xin giới thiệu 5 phần mềm được giới sành nhạc yêu thích sử dụng để nghe những bản nhạc yêu thích. 



(tham khảo thêm:
+ download phần mềm giả lập bàn mix nhạc của dân dj hoặc tại đây
+ _download chương trình xem phim rất hay total video player 1.31_)

*itunes* 

itunes đã từng giành giải thưởng cho chương trình nghe nhạc số hay nhất. bạn có thể kết nối mạng để nghe các bài hát trên radio với chất lượng tuyệt đỉnh. nghe nhạc ở định dạng mp3 và aac thì itunes đứng số 1. ngoài ra bạn có thể ghi ra đĩa cd, mp3, hoặc chuyển sang dvd thật dễ dàng.
*[replacer_img]**media player classic*
media player classic đã rất quen thuộc với mọi người nhưng nó vẫn được đánh giá cao bởi sự tiện dụng, nhỏ gọn, tích hợp nhiều bộ giải mã cho hầu hết các tập tin thông dụng. chương trình còn tích hợp thêm cả file ram, mov và dvd. 
*[replacer_img]**jetaudio* 
jetaudio là chương trình nghe nhạc xem phim tổng hợp. hỗ trợ mở các file nhiều định dạng như wav, mp3, ogg, wma, mpeg, avi, wmv, midi, rm, cd…ngoài ra, jetaudio còn cho bạn tạo cd audio, ghi âm, chuyển đổi định dạng tập tin... hơn thế là chức năng tạo hiệu ứng âm thanh khi nghe nhạc cho bạn thư giãn với không gian giải trí số hoàn hảo.
*[replacer_img]** quintessential player*
quintessential player là chương trình mạnh mẽ nhưng nhỏ gọn, tốn ít tài nguyên hệ thống. chương trình hỗ trợ tất cả các định dạng phổ biến hiện nay như mp3, ogg vorbis, wav, và windows media. ngoài ra nó còn cung cấp các công cụ nén nhạc ở cd, nghe radio...
quicktime 
chương trình hội tụ công nghệ nén phim cao cấp nhất hiện nay đó là công nghệ h.264. chương trình được chọn làm công nghệ chuẩn cho các định dạnh 3gpp, mpeg-4, hd-dvd, blu-ray. h.264 là đại diện cho công nghệ hình ảnh tương lai từ công nghệ di động đến cố định.

----------


## tungldhdonga1

bạn up ảnh lên đi cho mọi ng` xem ^^

----------

